# 84TURBO STOCK AMP?



## SNACKS67 (Mar 31, 2007)

CAN'T FIND STOCK AMP, ANYBODY HELP?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Look under the passenger seat.


----------



## SNACKS67 (Mar 31, 2007)

*??*

hey fairlady,
thanks for the reply!
Idont see a amp under passenger seat, and i have read there is only a stock amp on 84s with the volume and other stuff on the steering wheel. I'm thinking there isnt one


----------



## 1985_300ZXT (May 19, 2007)

i have a 85 and i had a stock amp with the volume n stuff on my steering wheel


----------

